# Led strobe advice



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My friend wants me to install some hide away strobes in the headlights of his 2015 super duty. I have in the past used whelen 60 & 90 watt power supplies with traditional strobe tubes. I'm thinking about installing led strobes in the headlights instead and was wondering what the advantages and disadvantages are? Are they just as bright? Which system would you recommend? 
As far as the rear of his truck, he has a utility body and he is installing a magnum headache rack. I was going to wire two of the lights in this rack to a led strobe module. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Feniex makes led HAW's and surface mount lights for the rack that can be linked to strobe together. You can get them in multi color and use them amber for warning and white for extra back up lighting. I am mounting a set on my plow to use as warning and a flood mode when I am trying to plow at night.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

How are the strobes n more hide away led's compared to the whelen vertex?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Feniex Cannon's are insanely bright! However, no matter the brand you choose do not place them in the headlights, instead place them in the turn signals. The headlights will drown out any brand LED and result in ineffective warning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CoastalEVS;1989991 said:


> Feniex Cannon's are insanely bright! However, no matter the brand you choose do not place them in the headlights, instead place them in the turn signals. The headlights will drown out any brand LED and result in ineffective warning.


How is that?

Too big of reflector?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;1990090 said:


> How is that?
> 
> Too big of reflector?


No, just when the headlight is on that is going to fill the entire reflector and no led hideaway is going to overpower that. You'll be able to notice them much more in the adjacent reflector of the turn signal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thought that might be ur answer, when using strobes with plow, the headlights are cut off by default.

I think it all comes down to personal choice. I personal wire the fronts separately, the flashback can get annoying around storefront's.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;1990166 said:


> Thought that might be ur answer, when using strobes with plow, the headlights are cut off by default.
> 
> I think it all comes down to personal choice. I personal wire the fronts separately, the flashback can get annoying around storefront's.


Yes, I usually turn off everything if I'm not near traffic.


----------

